# Area Code automatically inserted in Contacts - how to change it? Outlook 2007



## 02befree (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry folks, but I had to enter this so someone else can find this info, as googling this results in vague solutions.
When you type a phone number into an Outlook contact it will automatically insert an area code for you if you don't type it in yourself. Nice feature as it can save you some keystrokes. What if it enters the wrong area code though? Here's how to fix that:

Go to Control Panel and open Phone and Modem Options. Look under My Location and that is the area code Outlook uses to determine your default area code – the one that is automatically inserted when you type in a 7 digit phone number (without area code). Click on Edit and change it in the Area Code field and click OK. Older versions of Outlook work with similar fixes (different names for control panel items)
Hope this helps someone.


----------

